# Outcast Fall Sale



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

August 20-23. There will be food all four days as far as I know. What, is yet to be determined. I do know a few items. The Matrix Shads will be sold at sale prices. I'm not sure how low yet. Gulps, 4 packs for 10 dollars. I know he just got back from Tampa trying to get some good stuff for the sale. He'll surly chime in with more details. Tree stands, game cameras and shotgun shells will be available also. Hope to get more details soon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this going to be similar to the spring sale?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You Outcast we Love the Sale!!! Tommy Jud and the rest of the crew yalls hard work is much appreciated by us!

Time to get a new reel...REEL soon!!

And maybe a green egg to go with my healthy eats


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

You going to have any Vortex?...Love their colors. Interested also whether the Vortex tail is as good as the Matrix tail.

If you ask me...and I know you didn't, they should just sell them all under the Matrix banner. Less confusing, but that is another discussion.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

I have not made any big buys of Vortex. I will say that if you want to load up on Matrix that you will be pleased. Yes this sale is the same format as the spring sale. Usually not as busy but it is growing. This will be a great time to stock up for the fall snapper season. Don't forget about our great prices on select tree stands and game cameras as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What time are y'all opening up?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

5am-8pm


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Come out and support your local tackle store. They will have plenty of fresh water gear too!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Always a great event. Thanks for doing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

frenzy poppers?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Will you have clothes like usual? If so may send the girl friend to pick me up a few cheap t shirts because I am going to miss it this year


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Yes we will have Frenzy poppers. Yes we will have lots of clothing. Especially t shirts


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Don't forget we will have tree stands and Rio heavy game loads. I know we will have Millenium lock on's for $139


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast said:


> Don't forget we will have tree stands and Rio heavy game loads. I know we will have Millenium lock on's for $139


Are you talking the M-100's? That's a steal.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Yes the M100. These wil be black not olive green


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Game Cams*

Any info on the game cams would be appreciated. Considering getting two more for the upcoming season. Thanks.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

We will have the Wildgame Premium Crush 10MP lighstout camera for $199.99 and the Wildgame Lightsout 8MP camera for $59.99


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for the info on the game cameras. See you on day 1.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

No problem. We hope to see you there. We have been getting in lots of cool stuff for the sale. I know it's a sore subject on this forum but we will be offering Matrix and Vortex shad for 4 pks for $10.00. That is a hell of a deal.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast said:


> No problem. We hope to see you there. We have been getting in lots of cool stuff for the sale. I know it's a sore subject on this forum but we will be offering Matrix and Vortex shad for 4 pks for $10.00. That is a hell of a deal.


absolutely a great deal. I hope you were also able to secure the jigheads as well. Thanks


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

What's the food menu?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Thursday is burgers and dogs. Friday is shrimp and the fixins Saturday is BBQ and chicken. Sunday is grilled sausage and bratwurst. This is the plan at this moment.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be there for that "controversial" thing you will have on sale. Will it be on display out front, or do we have to go into a dark, back room behind purple velvet curtains to view them? Never been to your place before, but looking forward to it. Probably pick up a few other things while there.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

The Matrix will be in a prominent position. Thinking about a fog machine under the table. We have been working hard to get this stuff priced. We just received over 200 cartons of goods today. Even on a Saturday. We will be pricing until the wee hours.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fortunately, I have a fog machine you can borrow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand there will be a tremendous amount of clothes this sale. T-shirts, some Shimano jackets, Aftco gear...etc. Gonna be a very good variety of reels too due to model updates.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

This might be the first time ever that we haven't been able to get everything priced before the tents go up. We have thousands of items left to price between now and Sunday night. It will make for some long hours


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Are you guys going to have the used real boxes like you did in the spring sale?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall Sale*

Yes we will have the used reels. We have over a thousand this year. Some in working order and some sold for parts.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Cant wait


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thinking about replacing the cables on my summit viper,yall got them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Luckily I managed to get Thursday off. Probably won't sleep at all after my night shift Wednesday and go straight to the sale. I'm about to be broke!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

We don't carry tree stand parts.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just an FYI.....as in the spring sale, it goes on rain or shine. The tents do a great job....


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

The tents went up today. The crew from Kents rental are top notch. They worked right through the storms to get the job done. We have added a lot of new inventory. We hope to see you there.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you gonna have any Summit Titan treestands?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

No Summitt's. We will have Millenium and Big Dog stands


----------



## sml1163 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so excited about the fall sale! My boyfriend called me to tell me that he heard about it on the radio today. It snuck up on us, but hopefully we can get down there on Thursday! We ended up stopping back by every day of the Spring sale, so I think I'll make a list this time so we don't forget to stock up on anything. I need a new reel, and I'd love a Quantum Cabo, another Smoke, Penn Conflict, or similar, but I guess we will just have to see! All of the effort you guys put into these sale events is appreciated, and we are happy to have such opportunities to support a great local business!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

We are stocking the tents right now. It takes two days to set it up and only two hours to break it down. Go figure. The food will be great. The deals will be great. All we need is you. Please support your hometown store we depend on it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The countdown to the sale is near its blast off it feels like Christmas or a Anglers Black Friday!!! Im pumped up and cant wait. Its a local ICast


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Starts tomorrow 0500. Go on out and get some great deals!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

The tents are finished and the store looks great. Everything is on sale. We open at 5 am tomorrow. Now it up to you. Shop local. The first two people are already waiting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Think I'll get a good night's sleep and be there at opening. Is the tinfoil hat guy going to be there early?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably after lunch. Have a meeting near Atmore first thing with new gas customers. Soon after that though.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Will the paraflex rods and Saragossas be on sale?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Probably after lunch. Have a meeting near Atmore first thing with new gas customers. Soon after that though.


Guess I'll have to wait to get some hats.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Yes. Saragosas and 
Paraflex rods will be on sale.


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got back from my first stop at the sale. Picked up some nice used high end reels and a few other items. Looked like a great start people were around the corner for the opening. Lots of rods and reels, matrix plastics, fluorocarbon. Tommy said he should be getting the rest of his shipment of fluorocarbon today. Again a shout out to his staff and helpers for putting together another well organized event/sale. Large amount of tree stands and t-shirts so swing on by and support Pensacola's finest fishing/hunting sale. 

PS I'm not a paid spokesman for Outcast but, if Tommy wants to hire me I can be bought. lol:thumbup:
fsh


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Left out with a couple reels, vertical jigs, flouro, frenzy poppers, rigging needles, a ton of Mold Crafts and a few other things. Next year I'm bringing a flashlight.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

outcast said:


> Yes we will have the used reels. We have over a thousand this year. Some in working order and some sold for parts.


I didn't see any of these. We're these the ones that didn't have boxes on the corner of the table?


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

glad you put the times in. Going to try and get out there this evening. Need a new rod for my old powergraph 1500, a fuel gauge, power receptacle and some LED's!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

fshman21p said:


> Just got back from my first stop at the sale. Picked up some nice used high end reels and a few other items. Looked like a great start people were around the corner for the opening. Lots of rods and reels, matrix plastics, fluorocarbon. Tommy said he should be getting the rest of his shipment of fluorocarbon today. Again a shout out to his staff and helpers for putting together another well organized event/sale. Large amount of tree stands and t-shirts so swing on by and support Pensacola's finest fishing/hunting sale.
> 
> PS I'm not a paid spokesman for Outcast but, if Tommy wants to hire me I can be bought. lol:thumbup:
> fsh



Great sale! Got 5 new millennium 100b hang ons with ladders...some new penn reels an star rods... hooks and furocarbon galore! Kudos to the Outcast team for a great event!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome sale, Tommy was handing out food like crazy!! I got a bucket load of stuff. 

Thanks to all the Outcast staff. :thumbsup:


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

Thank you all for your continued support. It has been a good sale. If you were here really early this morning and didn't see the Seaguar fluorocarbon you wanted please come again. It just arrived a little later than expected. We have all sizes right now. Don't forget that you can come on your lunch break and eat free and shop. Tomorrow's lunch is shrimp and all the fixins. Cajun style.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We back open. Come on by!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Are there any Matrix Shads left? I`m skip`in out of work early today so I can drive over instead of waiting on tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

You don't carry the Quantum Smokes, do you?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes on the Matrix shads and no on the Quantum Smoke.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We still have a fair amount of Matrix stuff....


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I went late Friday afternoon just to get a pair of aluminum needle nose pliers. 
Killer deal for 20 bucks! 

$228 dollars later in the outside tent and another $30 bucks inside I got out of there with my $19 dollar pliers. 
Apparently Tommy or someone attended a marketing class... 

There are bait buckets to fill up with goodies waiting on you at the entrance. It kinda reminds me of the Fair.

Lets grab a few pair of $5 dollar polarized Sunglasses for my fishing buddies that always forget them on fishing trips.

Sabiki rigs for a dollar? Hell, I need 10 of the man killers.

Gotcha lures galore, I will grab a hand full along with some spoons they are about giving away. 

Might as well by some Sufix line to spool an old reel to combo with a new rod on sale.

Swivels, hooks, sinkers? I need to load up on them. Can't have too many and lead is well on its way to become a precious metal like gold and silver. It's an investment and they are giving it away at these prices!

Dusters for Kings. Don't care for them but fun to catch, and the colors were pretty! If I don't catch any Kings, the lures will make nice Christmas tree ornaments in a few months. 

Might as well pick up a few Tee shirts and Calcutta hats. 

Then I noticed a glow, something I could only describe as a beam from the Heavens.. A table of Matrix Shad!! 
I have heard about this gift from the fishing God's so many times on this forum, I had to have some. Apparently they catch everything from Pin fish to Blue Marlin. How have I fished the last 40 years without them? 
I grabbed a few packs, colors didn't matter, because they are God sent and any color will work. These little sparkly grubs will feed the masses behind a jig head.

Fishing Saturday but going back Sunday to see if the kids can find some free food. Daddy blew his budget on his fishing addiction.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

One more question. ..do you have big sizes on shirts...i wear 2x-3x and can never find cool fishing t shirts...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How late does the sale go on Sunday?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

SHO-NUFF said:


> ........ going back Sunday to see if the kids can find some free food. Daddy blew his budget on his fishing addiction.


Now, that's funny!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, we have 2X and 3X shirts. We are open till 8PM Tonite and Sunday. Grilled sausage and brats with the trimmings tomorrow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All Big Dog stands in stock, buy 3 get one free. In stock items only. Restocked displays with more combos. Come on down and check out the deals!!!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you haven't been, its a must as I was not expecting it to be that enormous. Unfortunately was in a rush and wasn't able to take it all in, but it was very obvious the deals were killer. Had to work hard to keep my wallet in check.

Also got to meet Limit-Out and wish I had more time spend chatting and learning from you guys. Very friendly and personable folks.


----------



## KABMAR (Jun 26, 2015)

Stopped by today and picked up a new combo among other things, but forgot to grab some matrix. GAH, back again tomorrow I guess - hope ya'll left me some!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I got some red Matrix 2 days ago. Wanted Ultraviolet but none there, so chose red instead because they looked attractive. Fished those yesterday and nailed specs left and right in SRSO. All shorts though, except the one I lost. :thumbdown:

Went back today for another 4 pack of red colored to get me through the fall (pinfish/rabbit fish chew them up).

Feel bad going there to Outcast, and eating their great food for what little they sell their products for. But they won a new customer!


----------



## jaysmith850 (Aug 23, 2013)

rode out from crestview and was very impressed. ill be ready for the spring sale for sure.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Last day, come on down. Open till 8pm


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Thanks to all the people at Outcast for the sale. It was great deals and makes fishing more affordable. Thanks again, a good bunch of people.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fall sale*

We appreciate the nice comments and your continued support.


----------

